# riding the wall, or the plywood...pics yo



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

found a piece of plywood and what better purpose does plywood serve but making a wallride...so threw it up and hit that sh!t....ebfree on the light blue wonder, me on the white wheeler, allinghi12 in the red rockin the 24s and last but def not least kev mo tearin it up on the roadie...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

fvcking road bike... ha.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice to see the land working with u. and dont dis roadies urban skills they be legit


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea well super urban rider since i have seen so many pics of you doin sick ass stuff you dont have any right to be gettin on ne body no matter what bike there on


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

loteks, 20 inch wheels, ghetto setup, and a road bike.



this thread couldnt be better


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

dont forget urbanfreerider made a stupid comment, that pretty much sums it up


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> dont forget urbanfreerider made a stupid comment, that pretty much sums it up


no thread is complete with out urbanfreerider.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

nope.


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

plywood is also great for ramps


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

liar


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ok..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

satisfaction in simplicity. 

Reminds me a bit of the Fly Uno vid, where they just drag around a pallet and hit spots up.... havin' good times on bikes, awww yes.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> satisfaction in simplicity.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the Fly Uno vid, where they just drag around a pallet and hit spots up.... havin' good times on bikes, awww yes.


thats a sick vid. i tried to do that but realised i wasnt good enough to actually do anything with the pallets:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> thats a sick vid. i tried to do that but realised i wasnt good enough to actually do anything with the pallets:thumbsup:


I know man, same here! some of the stuff they pull on a simple little pallet is straight up INSANE! skill and flow that's hard to even imagine.  Love watching it for inspiration though.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I stacked up a few of them and was trying to do stuff but it is just to rough. Not to mention if you go the wrong way your tire gets stuck!

but still, I have even see people do tail whips on flat ground from bunnie hop in some vids...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> loteks, 20 inch wheels, ghetto setup, and a road bike.
> 
> this thread couldnt be better


Yes it could, it needs a 26er and boobies to be perfect.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> I stacked up a few of them and was trying to do stuff but it is just to rough. Not to mention if you go the wrong way your tire gets stuck!
> 
> but still, I have even see people do tail whips on flat ground from bunnie hop in some vids...


DUDE NO WAY!!!!!!! its like if you were to look at the pallet and realize that there are gaps in between the wood you wouldnt jump that way and you would actually go the way where u obviously wouldnt go into the gaps....just the way i look at it

and as for the movie i dont think ive seen that one im going to have to go on a google expedition


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> DUDE NO WAY!!!!!!! its like if you were to look at the pallet and realize that there are gaps in between the wood you wouldnt jump that way and you would actually go the way where u obviously wouldnt go into the gaps....just the way i look at it


ya but dude, think about it. If you are throughing 180s and bar spinns over it, you aren't always looking at the landing. Plus you could land wrong.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

WRONG AGAIN! You said your self in the recent thread that you cant do barspins.
AANNDD!!--
When you do a 180 or 360 or whatever you turn your head and LOOK at the landing to keep the rotation and so you know where to land

Thank you for your time.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> When you do a 180 or 360 or whatever you turn your head and LOOK at the landing to keep the rotation and so you know where to land
> 
> Thank you for your time.


umm, not realy. When you 180 on a pallet you arn't looking at wich way the board are going. So if you over roatate or even under rotate then you will get caught in the space.

And who are you to say that I can't do a bar spinn. Can do them both ways on flat or on a jump. so SHUT THE **** UP!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually you said you could only do them into a dumpster filled with foam.

And I seem to recall just a couple of weeks ago that you were asking how to bunny hop.

And when you spin... you spot the landing. Actually, I always spot the landing...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Actually you said you could only do them into a dumpster filled with foam.
> 
> And I seem to recall just a couple of weeks ago that you were asking how to bunny hop.
> 
> And when you spin... you spot the landing. Actually, I always spot the landing...


yes you spot the landing but not whats ON the landing.

And i was asking how to do it the RIGHT way, I could always bunnie hop.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

Can we all be friends and have an international kick urban freerider in the head because he talks too much **** day?;D


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That doesn't even make sense...


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

urbanfreerider said:


> yes you spot the landing but not whats ON the landing.
> 
> And i was asking how to do it the RIGHT way, I could always bunnie hop.


I know you are trying to post-whore your way to respect, but when you sound like an idiot all the time, your post count doesn't help:nono: . If nothing else, just spit out the same stuff you read in magazines, at least it will sound like your somewhat intelligent. When you make stuff up that sounds too stupid to even be true, you get suggestions like "international Kick-Urbanfreerider-in-the-head-day"

I have ready a couple hundred of your posts over the last month or so, and I have yet to see a halfway intelligent idea or statement. I can tell you are a 13-15 year that is made fun of at school, so your e-persona must make up for it, but you may want to avoid this forum, and use the knowledge you learn hear to sound cool on pinkbike.com


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

el_chupo_ said:


> I know you are trying to post-whore your way to respect, but when you sound like an idiot all the time, your post count doesn't help:nono: . If nothing else, just spit out the same stuff you read in magazines, at least it will sound like your somewhat intelligent. When you make stuff up that sounds too stupid to even be true, you get suggestions like "international Kick-Urbanfreerider-in-the-head-day"
> 
> I have ready a couple hundred of your posts over the last month or so, and I have yet to see a halfway intelligent idea or statement. I can tell you are a 13-15 year that is made fun of at school, so your e-persona must make up for it, but you may want to avoid this forum, and use the knowledge you learn hear to sound cool on pinkbike.com


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Oh man... Mad props.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> umm, not realy. When you 180 on a pallet you arn't looking at wich way the board are going. So if you over roatate or even under rotate then you will get caught in the space.
> 
> And who are you to say that I can't do a bar spinn. Can do them both ways on flat or on a jump. so SHUT THE **** UP!


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=343503
Here you said that you coulnt MANB*TCH

oh ya on the reply below this to land on the slates in the pallet you would have to over r under rotate atleast 90 degrees!


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

i just think its cool when boredom takes over your life and you make stuff like this


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Unless you have some jenky setup where the pallet rotates on it's own, it's hard to get the landing wrong when you already know which way the boards are sitting before you hit the line. Also, Im not sure how you spot a landing without seeing whats on top of it, or whats in the way. X-ray vision?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=343503
> Here you said that you coulnt MANB*TCH
> 
> 
> > umm that says quite the opposite:eekster:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ryan, its called gaybashing, it happens all the time dont make him have a special day named after him.

just its gaybashing for a very special sheman confused prepubescent


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

so you jus called your self retarded.....wow dude allow me to bow to the master of retardation


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

another awesome thread ruined by urbanfreesucker...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So how come I almost got a time-out for being mean to him and none of you guys did?

Damn, I feel like this is kindergarten.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> So how come I almost got a time-out for being mean to him and none of you guys did?
> 
> Damn, I feel like this is kindergarten.


I dunno man, maybe your posts stick out more? Or maybe someone simply reported one of your posts.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

to make the thread great you must have the following.
- urbanfreerider being a loser
- everyone owning urbanfreerider
- BOOBIES
- Loteks
- 26 and 20 inchers
- a road bike
- and a ghetto setup

Anything else?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh yeah 
- and more owning urbanasslicker


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> to make the thread great you must have the following.
> - urbanfreerider being a loser
> - everyone owning urbanfreerider
> - BOOBIES
> ...


You're missing the 24'' guys. You'd make BikeSATORI very mad by not reprensenting the deuce-quad crew.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> NoBrakes! said:
> 
> 
> > http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=343503
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ghetto set ups are where it's at. such fun can be made, i wish i had the skill of the fly bikes guys but they're a bit ahead of our game. urbanfreerider, although you really add some comical relief to the forum, there are people here who actually give reliable info and contribute good content. this used to be THE forum, so do us a favor and cut the BS so we don't have to go through this anymore.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


>


Dude you seriously are an idiot..
Dont tune People who cant help the way they are, you n the other hand are just a IDIOT:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

- some sweet 24" shredding


that better?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

because of this thread, im determined to stop posting or get banned before i hit 2000 posts.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> because of this thread, im determined to stop posting or get banned before i hit 2000 posts.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Dont let urbangayassrider make you leave the forum
your too good for him


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

aggiebiker said:


> because of this thread, im determined to stop posting or get banned before i hit 2000 posts.


there is a better place to be...dont want to post details though because noobs will jump out of the woodwork.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

its not just urbanassslayer, its the over load of frsh new riders who dont know a damn thing who constantly ask questions about the same things or questions that have already been covered 5 million times...all these people leave and let the forum go back to its former goodness cuz this sh!t is gettin dumb ass gay


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i hate how every good thread gets destroyed.
and how everything recieves hate from someone.

and i have way too many posts. its embarasing.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> there is a better place to be...dont want to post details though because noobs will jump out of the woodwork.


pm?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

not really because there all from back in the good ol days, boy do i wish i woulda posted more back then


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

wow havent logged on in a while and come look at the pics mack-a-nator was nice enough to post and give me and i see this bs? thank god pantillis is gone but now we got another one? wow this kinda sucks. yeh rockin the 24's bbrz4. urbanfreerider how do i become as awsome as you?


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah I wish had more posts too, from "back in the day". Then I could have maddd e-respect and all the people online would think Im the ill shizznasty, just like I dream about.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I have more posts from back in the day. But all the OGs are gone. And all the newbies just think I'm a prick.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> its not just urbanassslayer, its the over load of frsh new riders who dont know a damn thing who constantly ask questions about the same things or questions that have already been covered 5 million times...all these people leave and let the forum go back to its former goodness cuz this sh!t is gettin dumb ass gay


Start your own forums maybe? You could then control all the 'dumb ass gay sh!t' yourself. Ever volunteered to be a forum moderator?

I do agree that it gets maddening to see the same questions posted over and over and over again. Use the dang search function noobs! I don't post much, just lurk and read all the insanity. It makes for good entertainment when I'm bored at work.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

EggsnBacon said:


> Yeah I wish had more posts too, from "back in the day". Then I could have maddd e-respect and all the people online would think Im the ill shizznasty, just like I dream about.


i guess since im trying to be "the ill shizznasty" your right....boy do i dream about it, but you already are the shizznasty so i guess i throw in the towel


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I have more posts from back in the day. But all the OGs are gone. And all the newbies just think I'm a prick.


i remeber the good old days....... there gone............

hey max i went to pbp and most of it is craped out. only a few good jumps one or two good lines.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


>


hey **** you COCKBOY thats my picture i claimed it
dont make me hunt you down


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah urbancockadventurer READ MY SIG


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> i guess since im trying to be "the ill shizznasty" your right....boy do i dream about it, but you already are the shizznasty so i guess i throw in the towel


UNDERSTAND.


----------

